# Evic VT Heads-up



## kimbo

http://www.tasteyourjuice.com/wordpress/2015/06/25/evic-vt-heads-up/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

And the hype train just got derailed.


----------



## AndreFerreira

Does this happen in Wattage Mode only?


----------



## kimbo

AndreFerreira said:


> Does this happen in Wattage Mode only?


 Yes, look at the second paragraph. Seems like Phil made a typo there (wattage mode)


----------



## Riddle

Any evic users can confirm the same is happening with them?


----------



## AndreFerreira

I will only be using my device for temp sensing anyway.


----------



## BioHAZarD

If i read correctly it is only a problem when below 30watts.

I never go below 45 so no issue

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA

Guess its not suitable for my Kanger EVOD then ...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BuzzGlo

Good to know thanx, I havent gone back to wattage mode since I got temp mods....


----------



## Riddle

BuzzGlo said:


> Good to know thanx, I havent gone back to wattage mode since I got temp mods....



So in temp mode it works 110%?


----------



## Sir Vape

What a pity. Device has the looks though


----------



## BuzzGlo

Riddle said:


> So in temp mode it works 110%?



2 days in using the stock nickel coil I haven't noticed anything, you cant fire lower than 30w in temp mode so you wouldn't see this.

I suspect this is a software glitch intented for temp mode but being implemented in watt mode. I noticed that there is little or no ramp up time on the nickel build on the evic. With the Ehpro A5 I my first vape is low and then I get decent vape from the 2nd vape onward. I think this spike aims to deal with that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle

BuzzGlo said:


> 2 days in using the stock nickel coil I haven't noticed anything, you cant fire lower than 30w in temp mode so you wouldn't see this.
> 
> I suspect this is a software glitch intented for temp mode but being implemented in watt mode. I noticed that there is little or no ramp up time on the nickel build on the evic. With the Ehpro A5 I my first vape is low and then I get decent vape from the 2nd vape onward. I think this spike aims to deal with that.



So in general the evic is still worth it? Or would the cheaper ehpro actually be better?


----------



## BumbleBee

I'm so glad I resisted boarding the hype train, I've heard that the eVic VT will be shipping with a new "chip"/firmware from July the 10th

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

Riddle said:


> So in general the evic is still worth it? Or would the cheaper ehpro actually be better?



R220 between the two. I need a week or two to say. I havent had to charge my evic yet, vaped 5 ml on it using the mega. I cant say honestly one way or another.


----------



## Eyeball

First day I had it at 22W and did not notice anything. Build Ni and it is working perfectly with the Subtank 280c 40W with a 0.08 ohm 10 wrap 26 gauge coil.
Love it


----------



## wikked

Haven't noticed the issue in VW Mode yet. Vaping my subtank between 20-28W at the moment.

No issue in temp control either.

Have also used my derringer in VW at 20-45W

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WillieRoux

BumbleBee said:


> I'm so glad I resisted boarding the hype train, I've heard that the eVic VT will be shipping with a new "chip"/firmware from July the 10th


Good news...thought this was the end of buying more mods....Now i got an excuse to get the upgrade....Racing Yellow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Been using her in WV mode for the past couple of hours and she performs flawlessly. No "jump to 30w" as claimed by Phill. Tried wattage's from 10w to 40w with no issues. Did it in this manner to try and replicate the problem :

Unscrewing the atty every time I changed watts - then screw back on and fire.
Turn off and on - then fire.

No issues here.

EDIT :

Just to clarify

From my understanding of Phill's review, He indicates that the device fires at 30w and then moves down to the set wattage. (This happens internally and not on screen, in other words the numbered watts on screen stays at say 10W where the mod internally fires 30w and then moves down to 10w)

From what I can taste, the vape is obviously very weak at 10w. No "jump" (as in internal and not on the display) to 30w and then going down, just feels like a very weak vape to me at 10w.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

@baksteen8168 what version of the firmware are your running?


----------



## baksteen8168

BuzzGlo said:


> @baksteen8168 what version of the firmware are your running?


have not checked. will download the software now and report back


----------



## baksteen8168

Hmmm, cant seem to find the software. anyone has some idea?


----------



## baksteen8168

BuzzGlo said:


> @baksteen8168 what version of the firmware are your running?



@BuzzGlo - I am at a loss here, don't know where / how to check the firmware version.


----------



## BumbleBee

@baksteen8168 there is no software for the eVic VT, so no way to upgrade either. To check your firmware version click the fire button 20 times.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> @baksteen8168 there is no software for the eVic VT, so no way to upgrade either. To check your firmware version click the fire button 20 times.


Thank you @BumbleBee - V1.18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan

BumbleBee said:


> @baksteen8168 there is no software for the eVic VT, so no way to upgrade either. To check your firmware version click the fire button 20 times.


20 times? Who the F was that tool?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

LandyMan said:


> 20 times? Who the F was that tool?


And it gets better. 

only works from off to on, and dont stop clicking when it turns on.


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Thank you @BumbleBee - V1.18


I think that is the same version as the one PhilB reviewed


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> I think that is the same version as the one PhilB reviewed


Then I don't know what the problem might be?  Mine seems fine.


----------



## wikked

baksteen8168 said:


> Then I don't know what the problem might be?  Mine seems fine.


I'm still waiting for mine to blow up

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168

@BumbleBee @BuzzGlo - here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Just to clarify (will edit original post too)

From my understanding of Phill's review, the device fires at 30w and then moves down to the set wattage. 

From what I can taste, the vape is obviously very weak at 10w. No "jump" (as in internal and not on the display) to 30w and then going down, just feels like a very weak vape to me at 10w.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Just to clarify (will edit original post too)
> 
> From my understanding of Phill's review, the device fires at 30w and then moves down to the set wattage.
> 
> From what I can taste, the vape is obviously very weak at 10w. No "jump" (as in internal and not on the display) to 30w and then going down, just feels like a very weak vape to me at 10w.


Maybe he just got a dud, or maybe it becomes a problem after a bit of use? Who knows. I'm glad yours works fine.... I am a little jealous by the way

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe he just got a dud, or maybe it becomes a problem after a bit of use? Who knows. I'm glad yours works fine.... I am a little jealous by the way


Yeah, only time will tell. Don't be jelly, get one with the new batch.

Will see if the problem presents itself after a week or so of daily use.

Also want to add that if anyone has the means to test it, they are welcome to use my device. As long as they make the arrangements and look after her.


----------



## BumbleBee

baksteen8168 said:


> Yeah, only time will tell. Don't be jelly, get one with the new batch.
> 
> Will see if the problem presents itself after a week or so of daily use.
> 
> Also want to add that if anyone has the means to test it, they are welcome to use my device. As long as they make the arrangements and look after her.


Oh yes, I am definitely getting one, a yellow one, just holding out for the next batch. Kinda wishing and hoping that the new batch will have software upgradability. I know, optimistic but I can dream

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> Oh yes, I am definitely getting one, a yellow one, just holding out for the next batch. Kinda wishing and hoping that the new batch will have software upgradability. I know, optimistic but I can dream


That would be nice. Will probably then sell mine and also go for the new batch if there is upgrades available.


----------



## AndreFerreira

I have been using mine since last night and no problems so far, I also tried to duplicate the problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam

No problems with mine. Been using it over a week already. And to be fair, out of the dozens of vt's that's been reviewed, Phil's was the only one doing it? And even more, of the thousands that's been sold, nowhere else have I heard a similar issue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JW Flynn

Riddle said:


> Any evic users can confirm the same is happening with them?


With mine I dont have coils that are higher than 0.5 ohm... and I was vaping at 27.7 watts at the time in any case... so for me I did not notice this... 

But i'm sure you can replicate the results he found simply by building a let's say 1 ohm or 1.5 ohm coil, and take it down to 5 watts... then in theory it should fire up to 30 watts and back down to to the wattage you wanted..

don't know if it will do this with a 0.5 ohm coil as well and certainly with a 0.5 ohm coil it will be harder to tell if it actually happened...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BuzzGlo

Sad to say I can confirm. dry burned a 1 ohm coil on 9w and it heated and burnt clean on one fire for less than a s.

It happens the first time you connect the atty. so unscrew and screw on again and you'll see it happen.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## baksteen8168

Hmm, I only tried on around 0.5 coil.

In any case, looks like it will work for me as that is the range that I prefer. Hope they make a plan for all the other vapers that vape at 1ohm and up.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


----------



## JW Flynn

ok, so for those who do have this issue, and who will run into it in the future because they actually use coils higher than 1 ohm and are actually vaping at those low wattage's.... I wonder how Joytech is going to implement updates, seeing as they have removed the firmware upgrade feature from this device.... hmmm, mass call back? LOL

Luckily i'm not going to have the issue, but it is a pity that it does exist for the few that will need it... Hope Joytech has some workaround to the firmware upgrades and that people will be able to get it fixed...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## baksteen8168

JW Flynn said:


> ok, so for those who do have this issue, and who will run into it in the future because they actually use coils higher than 1 ohm and are actually vaping at those low wattage's.... I wonder how Joytech is going to implement updates, seeing as they have removed the firmware upgrade feature from this device.... hmmm, mass call back? LOL
> 
> Luckily i'm not going to have the issue, but it is a pity that it does exist for the few that will need it... Hope Joytech has some workaround to the firmware upgrades and that people will be able to get it fixed...



Same here, will also not have this problem. But I do however feel bad for the guys that it will be affecting. Also hope Joytech finds a solution to this.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

should have gone for the invader mini fellas

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 3


----------



## Riddle

JW Flynn said:


> With mine I dont have coils that are higher than 0.5 ohm... and I was vaping at 27.7 watts at the time in any case... so for me I did not notice this...
> 
> But i'm sure you can replicate the results he found simply by building a let's say 1 ohm or 1.5 ohm coil, and take it down to 5 watts... then in theory it should fire up to 30 watts and back down to to the wattage you wanted..
> 
> don't know if it will do this with a 0.5 ohm coil as well and certainly with a 0.5 ohm coil it will be harder to tell if it actually happened...



Well I like my tanks around the 0.5ohm mark as well so I should be fine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo

firstly I bought this to vape in temp mode Idk why you would run it in kanthol mode. I'd have a separate mod and dedicated tanks for that but anyway. I built a fresh coil 1.6 ohm been vaping it for the past 30 min at 9 watts I've only had the 30w spikes when I just put the atty on. everytime I get them its unpleasant but I've checke the cotton and its fine. Vaping the same coil on the Ehpro spd the vape is exactly the same.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Sprint said:


> should have gone for the invader mini fellas


No thank you. I like the looks of the evic much more. It seems like the spikes only really affect the 1ohm up group and I don't vape that high. The temp control part seems to work good. 

Very happy with my purchase as are many others. If I wanted an invader mini I would have bought one.


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BioHAZarD

baksteen8168 said:


> No thank you. I like the looks of the evic much more. It seems like the spikes only really affect the 1ohm up group and I don't vape that high. The temp control part seems to work good.
> 
> Very happy with my purchase as are many others. If I wanted an invader mini I would have bought one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


2nd that

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD

JW Flynn said:


> ok, so for those who do have this issue, and who will run into it in the future because they actually use coils higher than 1 ohm and are actually vaping at those low wattage's.... I wonder how Joytech is going to implement updates, seeing as they have removed the firmware upgrade feature from this device.... hmmm, mass call back? LOL
> 
> Luckily i'm not going to have the issue, but it is a pity that it does exist for the few that will need it... Hope Joytech has some workaround to the firmware upgrades and that people will be able to get it fixed...


Maybe we have to press the button 42 times

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Igno

Been vaping my eVic for over a week now on temperature and VW modes and loving it, not a big fan of the ego one mega tank but the mod does the job and I'm a happy vaper. Can't wait to put the Billow2 with dual coil nickel built on this mod, meanwhile, my subtank does the job.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarkSide

After reading all these comments, "thinking twice" if I should purchase!


----------



## Philip

Wait for the 2nd release with updated chip


----------



## Philip

DarkSide said:


> After reading all these comments, "thinking twice" if I should purchase!


Definitely worth getting just wait a few weeks for 2nd production

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Philip said:


> Definitely worth getting just wait a few weeks for 2nd production


Yip, that's my plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac

baksteen8168 said:


> No thank you. I like the looks of the evic much more. It seems like the spikes only really affect the 1ohm up group and I don't vape that high. The temp control part seems to work good.
> 
> Very happy with my purchase as are many others. If I wanted an invader mini I would have bought one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissfull vaping cloud.


Everyone buys what they like, mine is the ipv4 which I also only use in temp.mode.The evic is a pretty mod(love the yellow ) Hope you all have luck with them.


----------



## baksteen8168

kev mac said:


> Everyone buys what they like, mine is the ipv4 which I also only use in temp.mode.The evic is a pretty mod(love the yellow ) Hope you all have luck with them.



Exactly why I said "if I wanted an invader mini I would have bought one"


----------



## Genosmate

Iam a confirmed Reonaut and haven't used anything else for a long while.
I decided to get an Evic VT to see what all the fuss is about.
After an initial coughing fit as witnessed by @Rob Fisher in a Skype call,after which he told me how to set it (instruction book already in file 13) I must say I'm impressed.
The tank leaked when I left it on its side (pretty sure thats my fault) but other than that no problems.
The Ni coil bit the dust yesterday after about two weeks and now I'm trying the Ti coil.Seems the Ti coil must be set higher in the temp and wattage but its still OK.Initial preference would be for the Ni coil though.
I do have other tanks here,the Taifun and Lemo 2 but I don't know if I'll mess with them.
But for a pretty die hard mech (read Reo) man,its very good.Will it end up in the classies............Well its not a Reo so it might

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth

Genosmate said:


> Iam a confirmed Reonaut and haven't used anything else for a long while.
> I decided to get an Evic VT to see what all the fuss is about.
> After an initial coughing fit as witnessed by @Rob Fisher in a Skype call,after which he told me how to set it (instruction book already in file 13) I must say I'm impressed.
> The tank leaked when I left it on its side (pretty sure thats my fault) but other than that no problems.
> The Ni coil bit the dust yesterday after about two weeks and now I'm trying the Ti coil.Seems the Ti coil must be set higher in the temp and wattage but its still OK.Initial preference would be for the Ni coil though.
> I do have other tanks here,the Taifun and Lemo 2 but I don't know if I'll mess with them.
> But for a pretty die hard mech (read Reo) man,its very good.Will it end up in the classies............Well its not a Reo so it might


@Genosmate I LOVE my evic VT and the EGO tank is also a winner for mindless all day vaping. I even converted the wive now to TC and she is loving it.
Look it takes some fiddling and fidgeting to figure out how this works but in the end it pays off. I say bye bye Kathal....


----------



## Cave Johnson

All these complaints were definitely excessively hyped. The device is great!
It feels great in the hand and hasn't yet missed a beat. 
TC is a dream FTW!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## DarkSide

yazo said:


> I honestly think all these complaints were thrown waaaay out of proportion. The device is solid, feels great in the hand and hasn't yet missed a beat. Very happy with mine and loving TC at the moment.



Got this in my cart at the moment with Sir Vape, don't know if I should get this, would like to use this with my Billow V2, bad choice or any other recommendations?, have the usual iStick 30W and 50W, SMOK 80W, can't really count the subox mini 50W, just would like a reliable temp unit that can be used with nickel builds, main reason for wanting the EVIC.
Thanks


----------



## BuzzGlo

Love this mod. temp mode has no issues.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

BuzzGlo said:


> Love this mod. temp mode has no issues.



So you are saying that the EVIC will go nicely with the Billows V2 and I will be able to try my hand at a nickel build?


----------



## BuzzGlo

running ego one mega NI, lemo 2 nickel build, subtank mini with the OCC ni200. 

lemo 2 nickel is the best. Dont have a billow v2 so cant say. I think @yazo has one. maybe he can comment for that specific setup. 

I run a dripper with a nickel build as well. awesome vape.

I dont like that you cant update the software, but in this price range its awesome.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

BuzzGlo said:


> running ego one mega NI, lemo 2 nickel build, subtank mini with the OCC ni200.
> 
> lemo 2 nickel is the best. Dont have a billow v2 so cant say. I think @yazo has one. maybe he can comment for that specific setup.
> 
> I run a dripper with a nickel build as well. awesome vape.
> 
> I dont like that you cant update the software, but in this price range its awesome.



Thanks for the advice, getting there "knowledge wise" as I understood what you actually said....Just want to finalise my order with Sir Vape, the cart is just getting "fuller" and want to pay now before I have to sell the house!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson

@DarkSide I got a zephyrus and it works well with the evic. Deck is a bit small so building nickel coils is a bit if a challenge and that's true with most tanks, but definitely possible. The evic stock nickel coil is great as well and the temp control hasn't skipped a beat. Dry cotton tested it and all was good. The ego tank isn't bad either, better than I was expecting. You'll definitely enjoy the device. Haven't met anyone with an evic that wasn't happy. 



Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide

@yazo Thank You, purchased the Billows V2 because I now only want to build my own coils, I like the EVIC and temp function and just wanted confirmation that these two will be compatible, I do not have the zephyrus, but now, THANKS TO YOU, I am tempted, yes, I am weak and cannot help myself, to add this device to my cart as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redeemer

If you're looking at Youde tanks, look out for the Goliath V2 that SirVape will soon be stocking. I have the V1, and cant wait for the V2 to come into my collection, if its better than the original, it's going to be a Winner!


----------



## DarkSide

Redeemer said:


> If you're looking at Youde tanks, look out for the Goliath V2 that SirVape will soon be stocking. I have the V1, and cant wait for the V2 to come into my collection, if its better than the original, it's going to be a Winner!



OH NO, here we go again! Thanks for the advice, will the Goliath also be compatible with the EVIC battery? At this rate, the wife will open the garage and her car will "be gone", not mine, only hers, it will have been sold to support Sir Vape and this addiction I have to listening to forum members!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redeemer

Not sure about compatibility, but having the option to run either dual coil, or plug one side up and run single coil, being able to adjust both air flow and juice flow, with a tank capacity of 5ml, ALL in one tank... Well, what more does one need?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

mines using firmware 1.18 and so far i've not had any issues.

and that jumping outta temp control thing, is hardly a deal breaker. if it happens to you, just build below 0.15 ohms (not hard with nickel) and then it can't jump outta temp control. So far I've yet to hear about it jumping outta temp control on titanium (stuff just seems better).

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Here is some stuff I can say about the VT after owning it a little over a week.

- It's really heavy, like really heavy, more than a Sigelei 100W with batteries in it.

- Paint looks awesome! (specially in the sun) kinda plain indoors.

- The job wheel and fire button feel cheap, like really cheap.

- I may be paranoid, but the possibility of juice getting under the jog wheel worries me (specially if you're using drippers)

- Menu isn't very intuitive, a common eVic trait.

- It gets hot (not, like scary hot) when you run it over about 45W and chain vape it in VW mode. 

- 5000mAh really isn't enough, it actually feels like the battery doesn't last as long as my iStick 50W (this could be because the battery in the VT is still really new, and I haven't cycled it enough times, I don't know if thats even a thing with LiPo batteries). In any case if the device was 5-10% bigger, we could have been able to fit our own 18650 batteries (so theoretically 7000mAh, if you use 2 X LG MJ1's in parallel, granted a 20A limit is cutting it fine, so I guess you could use 2 X eFest 2800mAh's in parallel giving you a cool 5600mAh and a 70A pulse limit) and with that they could even chuck in a beefy mech mode option. (or if you have to be the biggest badass ever, you could use 2 smurfs in parallel which would give you 5000mAh and a 1s pulse limit of 190A) In any case being able to quickly swap out batteries would be a real winner. 

- Temp control works pretty well, and it has ohm-lock (which you really should use, if you're doing temp control)

- The positive pin on the 510 doesn't drop down far enough, I've seen people complaining about a "No atomizer" error, I've noticed if i screw an atty with a well endowed positive pin, as soon as i screw it tight, it must create a short or something, because it'll kick a "no atomizer" error. Loosen it and the error goes away.

- eGo One MEGA, is a kak tank. Muted flavour, tiny wick holes... Just not my cup of tea. At this price point a short version of the Delta 2 or something of that nature would have gone down better IMHO, Paint looks awesome though. 

*All in all, I think its a pretty good device for the money. (I don't have any regrets having bought it) It's a really solid dose of temp control. That said, anyone thinking about buying one, might do well to wait for the iStick 40WTC, unless you really need 60W or the 5000mAh battery.*

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 3 | Disagree 2


----------



## Mklops

The Issues with the Evic VT have definately been hyped.

Running on week 3 now and it hasnt skipped a beat. No jumping out on TC or No atomiser error either.

Only annoying thing is the pitch and ticking noises but is admitted by Joyetech and you get used to it.

The Ego one mega can benefit from updated coils (better juice holes) in the future but on the overall it is not a bad tank.

Definately my favorite device since my reo and has taken over it's place as my ADV until I can get myself a cylcops...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver

Mklops said:


> The Issues with the Evic VT have definately been hyped.
> 
> Running on week 3 now and it hasnt skipped a beat. No jumping out on TC or No atomiser error either.
> 
> Only annoying thing is the pitch and ticking noises but is admitted by Joyetech and you get used to it.
> 
> The Ego one mega can benefit from updated coils (better juice holes) in the future but on the overall it is not a bad tank.
> 
> Definately my favorite device since my reo and has taken over it's place as my ADV until I can get myself a cylcops...



Thanks for the update
@Mklops needs a Cyclops!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nilton

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Here is some stuff I can say about the VT after owning it a little over a week.
> 
> - It's really heavy, like really heavy, more than a Sigelei 100W with batteries in it.
> 
> - Paint looks awesome! (specially in the sun) kinda plain indoors.
> 
> - The job wheel and fire button feel cheap, like really cheap.
> 
> - I may be paranoid, but the possibility of juice getting under the jog wheel worries me (specially if you're using drippers)
> 
> - Menu isn't very intuitive, a common eVic trait.
> 
> - It gets hot (not, like scary hot) when you run it over about 45W and chain vape it in VW mode.
> 
> - 5000mAh really isn't enough, it actually feels like the battery doesn't last as long as my iStick 50W (this could be because the battery in the VT is still really new, and I haven't cycled it enough times, I don't know if thats even a thing with LiPo batteries). In any case if the device was 5-10% bigger, we could have been able to fit our own 18650 batteries (so theoretically 7000mAh, if you use 2 X LG MJ1's in parallel, granted a 20A limit is cutting it fine, so I guess you could use 2 X eFest 2800mAh's in parallel giving you a cool 5600mAh and a 70A pulse limit) and with that they could even chuck in a beefy mech mode option. (or if you have to be the biggest badass ever, you could use 2 smurfs in parallel which would give you 5000mAh and a 1s pulse limit of 190A) In any case being able to quickly swap out batteries would be a real winner.
> 
> - Temp control works pretty well, and it has ohm-lock (which you really should use, if you're doing temp control)
> 
> - The positive pin on the 510 doesn't drop down far enough, I've seen people complaining about a "No atomizer" error, I've noticed if i screw an atty with a well endowed positive pin, as soon as i screw it tight, it must create a short or something, because it'll kick a "no atomizer" error. Loosen it and the error goes away.
> 
> - eGo One MEGA, is a kak tank. Muted flavour, tiny wick holes... Just not my cup of tea. At this price point a short version of the Delta 2 or something of that nature would have gone down better IMHO, Paint looks awesome though.
> 
> *All in all, I think its a pretty good device for the money. (I don't have any regrets having bought it) It's a really solid dose of temp control. That said, anyone thinking about buying one, might do well to wait for the iStick 40WTC, unless you really need 60W or the 5000mAh battery.*




I truly have to agree with you here on the battery.... I have a M80 which is suppose to be 4000mah and running the same 26g Dual coil at 40w on a dripper pretty much lasts me from the morning till the evening. However the exact same setup on the exact same RDA lasts me half a day on the VT???? And it's suppose to be 5000mah? Truly believe joyetech lied on this one. Battery seems to last just as long as a 18650.

Other than that I love it. Just disappointed bout the battery life?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Zegee

Nilton said:


> I truly have to agree with you here on the battery.... I have a M80 which is suppose to be 4000mah and running the same 26g Dual coil at 40w on a dripper pretty much lasts me from the morning till the evening. However the exact same setup on the exact same RDA lasts me half a day on the VT???? And it's suppose to be 5000mah? Truly believe joyetech lied on this one. Battery seems to last just as long as a 18650.
> 
> Other than that I love it. Just disappointed bout the battery life?


Interesting 

Initially was very skeptical as well however have to say haven't been disappointed in the slightest . I did notice the battery runs down quickly to half way there after goes for a while. On average getting around 2 days battery running subtank mini normal kanthal mode at 30w .
Also have m80 and the battery life is competitive . Will have to do a head to head 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DarkSide

I will stick to my trusty old SMOK with Billows V2, loving the taste and clouds, have been tempted so many times to purchase the Evic but until the issues have been sorted out, happy with my SMOK, iSticks and Subox mini, really just want a simple Sigelei 150w, then I will be a bit more happier, will stick with good old reliable Kanthal for now, still loving my first purchase, Arctic with the 0.5ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

DarkSide said:


> I will stick to my trusty old SMOK with Billows V2, loving the taste and clouds, have been tempted so many times to purchase the Evic but until the issues have been sorted out, happy with my SMOK, iSticks and Subox mini, really just want a simple Sigelei 150w, then I will be a bit more happier, will stick with good old reliable Kanthal for now, still loving my first purchase, Arctic with the 0.5ohm coil


The best setup is the one that works for _you_, if you have that, stick to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nilton

Zegee said:


> Interesting
> 
> Initially was very skeptical as well however have to say haven't been disappointed in the slightest . I did notice the battery runs down quickly to half way there after goes for a while. On average getting around 2 days battery running subtank mini normal kanthal mode at 30w .
> Also have m80 and the battery life is competitive . Will have to do a head to head
> 
> 
> Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020



Hey Zegee,

Yeah would be interested to hear how your head to head goes cause maybe there is something wrong with mine. I'm definitely getting half the battery life out of the VT compared to the M80 which is seriously annoying as the built in 5000mah was a big selling point for me. Let me know how it goes...


----------



## Mklops

Bid i think there is definitely something wrong with yours, I'm getting two days out of mine easy and I've run it at 60w for both on some.

Worth noting that was in ti temp mode


----------



## Nilton

Mklops said:


> Bid i think there is definitely something wrong with yours, I'm getting two days out of mine easy and I've run it at 60w for both on some.
> 
> Worth noting that was in ti temp mode


How much are you vaping on average a day? Cause now I'm worried that there might be something wrong with mine. I am probably border line chain vaping throughout the day but still, my pattern hasn't changed from what I was doing on the M80... Wish I could see 2 days but no chance.


----------



## Mklops

I chain vape aswell, at least two tanks a day


----------



## baksteen8168

Nilton said:


> I truly have to agree with you here on the battery.... I have a M80 which is suppose to be 4000mah and running the same 26g Dual coil at 40w on a dripper pretty much lasts me from the morning till the evening. However the exact same setup on the exact same RDA lasts me half a day on the VT???? And it's suppose to be 5000mah? Truly believe joyetech lied on this one. Battery seems to last just as long as a 18650.
> 
> Other than that I love it. Just disappointed bout the battery life?


That's very weird. My VT is lasting me longer than my m80 did. Same tank, same coil.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge while sitting in a blissful vaping cloud.


----------

